# Mpeg2 Quicktime Plugin



## aniko (Nov 3, 2005)

Hello,

I'm trying to play an mpeg2 file but I only have the mpeg2 plugin for quicktime 6 and I'm now using quicktime pro. It's not likely that I will need mpeg2 codec except for this isolated incident so I thought I could uninstall quicktime 7 and reinstall quicktime 6. I've put the quicktime folder etc into the trash (not emptied it yet) but when I try to install quicktime 6 from the installation disk it starts up classic. This isn't the first time this has happened when I've tried to install an OSX program.

Any ideas on how I can resolve this apart from buying an mpeg 2 player?

Aniko


----------

